# transfer sprocket 97 altima



## lllucas63 (Mar 3, 2012)

i changed my head gasket but now i cant get the transfer/idler sprocket back up high enough to get the bolt in on a 1997 altima 2.4 can i get the bottom tensioner to go back and get some slack that way help me please been walking 10 days now with a 13 year old daughter complaining the whole time


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

pic please!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you wedge the lower chain before you removed the idler gear? If not, you may have to remove the front timing cover if the tensioner has extended to far and you have no luck getting the "slinger" guide to move back to create the slack you need.


----------

